# Funds needed for Jovi vom Danubius



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Attention All Schutzhund Friends, its with great sadness I report that my friend Denise McDonald needs our immediate help! 

On Monday night she lost her beautiful dog Kobe and right now her other dog, 2x Regional SchH3 Champion Jovi vom Danubius is fighting for her life. We do not know what suddenly killed Kobe and is making Jovi ill but right now she has racked up over $10,000 of medical bills trying to save her dogs life. She is out of surgery and stabilized but it does not look good. She will need to be hospitalized several more days at minimum and the cost is approximately $3K per day. Please if you can chip in any amount to help Denise through this awful tragedy so she does not lose both of her dogs, any amount would help. I can attest she is one of the kindest people in this sport and needs our help. 

Please cross post as well! 

http://jovimedical.chipin.com/jovi-vom-danubius-medical-bills


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

I have updated photos on the chip in page. Jovi made it through the night but is still fighting for her life.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Respond in PM's or to the included address. Thanks

DFrost


----------

